# WWI die-cast plane models



## biplanefan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi.
My first time here so I'm just learning the ropes, be kind. I'm looking for a forum that I can find out about pre-finished die-cast WWI planes and what scale is the most popular. 
Also, what companies make these models and which is considered the best and the worst. I'm new at collecting these so I want to start with a scale and companies that will be around for awhile. 
As well, which planes and paint schemes and markings would you like to see made that aren't being made at this time? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

